# 42TYZ Synchronous motor



## jjaxon (Feb 7, 2009)

I need a 42TYZ Synchronous motor (only one, not 1,000) AC 12V 50/60Hz 1.5/2W 5-6r/min. Does anyone know if that could also be condidered a clock motor?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

LMAO Mike!


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is one that is close but more wattage:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#3867k12/=hyenb

Stock #3867K12 = 6 RPM
Stock #3867K9 = 4.8 RPM

These were used for timers prior to the digital age, some people still use them for timers but a chip is much more accurate and reliable.

Congrats on your first post!


----------

